# Cyathopharynx foai (Sibwesa)



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

Here is some Pic of my Cyathopharynx foai (Sibwesa), i just put them in the new tank 12h ago, they should colour up more..

Enjoy........


























































Cyps


----------



## rich (May 22, 2010)

very nice shawn ...


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

New Pic.......


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank.....


----------

